# iMessage, iCloud, synchro, c'est le bazar



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Tout marchait bien et puis allez savoir pourquoi la synchro des SMS entre le Mac et l'iphone est tombée en rade. Je précise que je n'ai rien installé d'exotique, à moins que les patchs de sécurité d'El Capitan soient suspects.
Bref.
Après avoir controlé sur le Mac qu'icloud est bien censé synchroniser les messages, je tente le Plan A, je reboote le Mac et l'iphone : rien
Plan B, je désactive Message sur l'iphone et le réactive : identifiant, mot de passe, les boutons passent en grisé, et au bout de 3 ou 4 minutes à patienter le monsieur me dit 'impossible de contacter le serveur iMessage'.
J'ai raté une marche ou il y a un bug chez apple ?
Mac sous El Capitan 10.11.6
Iphone 5C sous IOS 9.3.5 

Note : L'activation de FaceTime, que je n'avais jamais faite, ne marche pas mieux.


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2018)

Ca ne s'arrange pas : ce matin il me demande d'installer un certificat, je clique, et le voila qui reboote tout seul et me demande le user/mot de passe icloud pour se réactiver. Dont acte, il repart, par contre iMessage ne marche pas mieux.
C'est quoi ce brol ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2018)

Histoire de, je suis passé à IOS10 et devinez quoi ? La synchro remarche après que le Mac m'a demandé si je voulais utiliser l'iPhone avec iMessage.

/mode complot on
En fait tout ça c'est de l'obsolescence programmée, appeul te force à passer à IOS10 pour conserver les fonctionnalités de ton iphone, puis un jour te forcera à passer à IOS11 et comme ton iphone ne le supporte pas tu devras en acheter un nouveau à prix d'or
/mode complot off


----------

